# Today at the boot sale



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Something for the military forum - a WWII German Army issue Helios wristwatch. Note the caseback markings of DH - this means Deutsches Herr or German Army in English. Nice AS movement inside, with Geneva stripes.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Foggy, I have had a few of these in the past.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Typo in previous post - should be Heer, not Herr.

Here's the caseback markings.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy

The cases are normally very brassed on these. This one does retain a fair amount of the chrome top, but is heavily brassed around the side enar the crown. Obviously from winding over the years. I kind of like this degree of wear, as it adds to the history of what was after all a tool watch.

I'm still kicking myself, as I turned down a Univeral Geneve today. I thought it was a civilian piece until I got home and checked my reference books. Turns out it was a WWII Dutch Army issued piece, and fairly scarce - doh !!









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> I'm still kicking myself, as I turned down a Univeral Geneve today


Don't want to rub it in but how much was it ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Â£40. It was very tidy. In retropect, it was probably worth that for the dial alone, as it was excellent.

The saving grace is that it did have a hairspring issue (mis-shapen) - not sure how easy that would have been to put right.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

Â£40!

Foggy your miserliness will come back to haunt you!









Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Foggy your miserliness will come back to haunt you!


Could be, Neil. Trouble is, I only have finite pots of cash









Cheers

Foggy


----------

